
Prototip 2 - Create beautiful tooltips with ease - chaostheory
http://www.nickstakenburg.com/projects/prototip2/
======
ph0rque
I was excited until I saw the licence...

~~~
briansmith
I am excited _because_ of the license. If he is successful then that means
that other programmers respect and appreciate his work as a programmer to
exchange money for it. That means that other programmers (me, in particular)
have a chance of making money by selling software, potentially even to other
programmers.

It is amazing to me that so many programmers refuse to purchase any software,
_unless_ it comes bundled with a hardware purchase (Mac OS X, Windows).
Hardware is worth hundreds or thousands of dollars but software is worth
nothing?

~~~
ph0rque
Whatever you pay for the licence, you don't get to modify the code (unless I'm
misunderstanding what "no-derivative" means). That's what "de-excited" me
about it.

~~~
royty
For all non open-source projects it makes sense to have a no-derivative works
license. You would be putting yourself out of business without it.

Awesome script, I'll definitely be using it in some projects.

~~~
briansmith
I agree that it makes sense to prohibit the distribution of modified copies,
but it is usually better to let people modify the software as long as they
keep those modifications internal.

------
johns
Someone port this to jQuery

~~~
technoguyrob
Doesn't have as many features, but...

<http://jquery.bassistance.de/tooltip/demo/>

------
josefresco
But but but 37 Signals says it's okay to charge for software !?! I'm confused.

/tongue firmly in cheek

------
babul
Very nice tool tip scripts. Now need to find an excuse to use them...

------
mkull
would love to use this, alas we are frozen on prototype 1.1.5 at the moment...

